# 2019 Copake bicycle swap Friday April 12



## Greeced lightning

Just noticed it, but not very much about the action yet.


----------



## bike

Will be there!


----------



## Sven

https://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles-splash/bicycle-swap-meet/

Sounds like a international event.
 It's about 8 to 9 hour drive from my house. Sounds like a road trip to me.Hope to make it


----------



## John G04

I’ll be there! Wasn’t there for the auction last year but it was really really cold!


----------



## bikewhorder

There were so many bargains to be had at the auction last year I still regret not sticking around for it.


----------



## bike

Gonna be a big year for balloon at the auc..............................swap too???


----------



## bikejunk

might not be able to make the swap or the auction this year but hoping to make it to my favorite event of the year bike wise


----------



## catfish

bikejunk said:


> might not be able to make the swap or the auction this year but hoping to make it to my favorite event of the year bike wise




                                        be                            Sorry to hear that you might not be able to make it.


----------



## bikejunk

Taking a management position so I hafta work and work  for the first year anyway


----------



## 66TigerCat

The best swap and auction in the East. Don't miss it.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Where is this?


----------



## Sven

bikejunk said:


> Taking a management position so I hafta work and work  for the first year anyway


----------



## Greeced lightning

Rusty Klunker said:


> Where is this?



Copake, N.Y. is in Columbia county just west of the Massachusetts state line. About three hours north on N.Y.C.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I would like to go to the Copake swap meet, but I need to find out where to fly into and where to stay. I would like to go to Maine coast and stay the night, there, after the swap meet. Any advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Greeced lightning

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I would like to go to the Copake swap meet, but I need to find out where to fly into and where to stay. I would like to go to Maine coast and stay the night, there, after the swap meet. Any advice is welcome. Thanks!



Stewart airport is about an hour away, Newark is about three hours south.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Thanks


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Greeced lightning said:


> Copake, N.Y. is in Columbia county just west of the Massachusetts state line. About three hours north on N.Y.C.





Thanks


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## Mr.RED

Copake is the best swap on the East Coast I am from Lowell MA me and my dad drive out stay at the Holiday Inn in Great Barrington MA then Copake Auction house is about a 15 mile drive away. The auction this year looks like some vintage automobile stuff is going to be mixed in the the bicycle stuff to fill up the lots either way Copake is well worth the trip.


----------



## mike j

My favorite swap, the insanity level runs high here.


----------



## detroitbike

How early do people arrive for the swap? A few days 
like ML?


----------



## Mr.RED

I typically head out there Thursday morning grab a hotel room close to Copake and try to be at the swap for 6am. Some dealers show up thursday night and camp out for the swap.


----------



## Krakatoa

You've gotten alot of mileage out of that Great Western photo Mike!!

Looking forward to catching up with all you goobers!

That is after I buy up all the goodies!

Hope I'll be in better shape this year! 

Maybe need two packing blankets to stay warm!!

N

@mike j


----------



## catfish

You have to line up outside the gate. No one can drive on the field until the open the gate early Friday morning.


----------



## Krakatoa

catfish said:


> You have to line up outside the gate. No one can drive on the field until the open the gate early Friday morning.




And most likely it will be deathly cold!!

Better to wait until everyones all unpacked best time to roll in is mid day late afternoon lol


----------



## mike j

Krakatoa said:


> You've gotten alot of mileage out of that Great Western photo Mike!!
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with all you goobers!
> 
> That is after I buy up all the goodies!
> 
> Hope I'll be in better shape this year!
> 
> Maybe need two packing blankets to stay warm!!
> 
> N
> 
> @mike j
> Nate, I think that you and I could be poster child's for the event! .... and I do tend to beat certain photos to death, even though, that Dean @dfa242 ,actually took that photo, looking forward to seeing you there.
> View attachment 957201


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I’m thinking about flying out, from California.
What would be the closet commercial airport, near Copake?


----------



## 66TigerCat

Looks like Albany International airport is the closest. 56mi from Copake. A one hour drive.

You should do it Giovanni, you will not be disappointed. You may want to stay for the auction on Saturday. It's packed with the 
most incredible stuff and you can meet some of the East Coast Caber's.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I’m hoping I can make it, but I don’t drive. 
I’m not sure how to get from the airport to the show.


----------



## mike j

Stewart International airport in Newburgh, N.Y. about an hour southwest of Copake could be another alternative.


----------



## Barto

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I’m hoping I can make it, but I don’t drive.
> I’m not sure how to get from the airport to the show.



If you don't drive an Uber or Lyft would be the best way.

I hope to make it this year


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

That might be very expensive


----------



## saladshooter

Booked my flight!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

saladshooter said:


> Booked my flight!!



Where are you flying into Chad?


----------



## saladshooter

New Mexico Brant said:


> Where are you flying into Chad?



Albany Thursday night


----------



## Barto

Unfortunately I now have customers on the 12th and I'll be with them at least until noon - unless they stay for lunch and then ask for a tour (we make The Spacesuit and lots of oeople like to see it). BUT, if I  can get them out by 12, I can be in Copake by 2!!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

OldSkipTooth said:


> View attachment 940755



what in the heck is this jalopy?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

mike j said:


> My favorite swap, the insanity level runs high here.
> 
> View attachment 941771



Rusty gold, mike rusty gold! Is this an old schwinn made bike? It's cool!!


----------



## mike j

razinhellcustomz said:


> Rusty gold, mike rusty gold! Is this an old schwinn made bike? It's cool!!



It's very similar to an Excelsior Schwinn but this one is a Crown.


----------



## razinhellcustomz

What's a crown? Is that just a fancied up twin bar  or what?


----------



## razinhellcustomz

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I’m hoping I can make it, but I don’t drive.
> I’m not sure how to get from the airport to the show.



You could may hitch a ride with a fellow cabe'r. were a pretty friendly bunch. good luck in your travails.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Thanks!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 965457



That is just to funny!! I guess that's one , two or three ways to get to Copake. OH WAIT!! I almost forgot one. Good  old pedal pushing all the way to new york state on a vintage two wheeler!! Ha! Ha!!


----------



## Barto

I was supposed to teach this week but my class just got cancelled - I'll be taking a ride out - my 1st year attending the swap.  Only be there for Friday....not sure when everyone will be set up...any advise as when to arrive?

BART


----------



## mike j

I try for six Friday morning, have never gone to the auction on Saturday.


----------



## John G04

Is there going to be a ride this year I think there was one last year but it was too cold for me


----------



## JOEL

Copake to ML transport available. Space limited.


----------



## whizzerbug

long range weather report calls for rain ,bummer hope there wrong


----------



## mike j

Seems to be the usual forecast, more or less. On the bright side. it's showing pretty warm & not an all out soaker. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## MrColumbia

Weather forecast is getting worse by the day. Now showing 90% chance rain and cold.


----------



## mike j

I think I want a second opinion, seeing damp & not too terrible out there Friday morning, Ken.


----------



## whizzerbug

updated forecast no rain on Friday 30% chance on Saturday,


----------



## manuel rivera

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I’m thinking about flying out, from California.
> What would be the closet commercial airport, near Copake?



Bradley


----------



## mike j

Albany, Bradley and Stewart Int. in Newburgh, N.Y. are about equal distance away.


----------



## MrColumbia

Weather forcast changing by the minute. Now shows much better than yesterday.


----------



## mike j

Yeah, I'm all for optimism. April in the northeast tends to be generally wet, anything less is a plus. Regarding the local airports, I believe that they way the roads are situated, although the three look pretty much equal distance, Stewart will be the least drive time to Copake.


----------



## ohmybike

anyone from south florida heading to Copake? can't attend and i want to bid on a bike. need assistance


----------



## Jim Barnard

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Thanks




Bradley International is 2 hours to the East. (Hartford/Springfield)


----------



## whizzerbug

any food venders at the swap? coffee, eggs on roll,if not we will be on rt 22 from the south any diners near Copake ?


----------



## manuel rivera

whizzerbug said:


> any food venders at the swap? coffee, eggs on roll,if not we will be on rt 22 from the south any diners near Copake ?



They have a small cafeteria,. In millerton you will find a few places also. I usually take sandwiches .


----------



## Eddieman

Dad's Diner is very close, right in Copake


----------



## whizzerbug

manuel rivera said:


> They have a small cafeteria,. In millerton you will find a few places also. I usually take sandwiches .




thanks,we will pack a few sandwich's and snacks


----------



## dfa242

Dad's Copake Diner is about a half mile from the auction house.
(Oops - sorry for the repeat.)


----------



## whizzerbug

weather look good van is all packed up,lots of whizzer and bike parts, I will have the green astro van stop buy and say hello....whizzerbug


----------



## razinhellcustomz

I won't be able to attend, but scored a really cool roadmaster shark in st. george utah this week. i just have to get it shipped to wisconsin. Enjoy copake. razin


----------



## catfish

Let's see some photos!!!!


----------



## saladshooter

I know nothing about any of these bikes. Sorry


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks so much for the pics , I like thee old sleds to


----------



## Freqman1

saladshooter said:


> View attachment 979281
> 
> View attachment 979282
> 
> View attachment 979287
> 
> View attachment 979289
> 
> View attachment 979290
> 
> View attachment 979291
> 
> View attachment 979292
> 
> View attachment 979293
> 
> View attachment 979294
> 
> I know nothing about any of these bikes. Sorry
> 
> View attachment 979283
> 
> View attachment 979284
> 
> View attachment 979286



Thanks for posting Chad. One of the dangers of posting swap meet pics is I was always bombarded with questions of who owned it, how much, can I contact the owner, etc... Turned into real work somedays. Please whatever you do do not post a pic of any high end Schwinn! V/r Shawn


----------



## Maskadeo

Somebody lace up those knee-high prewar roller skates!


----------



## catfish

Thanks for posting the photos! Any big scores?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms

Maskadeo said:


> Somebody lace up those knee-high prewar roller skates!






I'm sure Chad already snatched those up!!


----------



## fordmike65

Wish I were there!


----------



## John G04

No big scores for me although i wanted to buy the orange huffman which sold along with the blue bc. Few cool parts though and was a great swap. Lots of bikes changing hands. Meet and saw alot of cabers too!


----------



## John G04

More pictures. Can live right in copake for $99,000 but the house was pretty rough


----------



## Maskadeo

What the hell tank is on that Mead Ranger with the front red fender???!!!


----------



## mike j

Great show, arrived at 0600, twenty five minute wait to get in as there were a lot of vendors. Saw and met a lot of good Cabers, sold more than I bought. The rain held to just a light misting at times, fantastic day.


----------



## mike j

There were a lot of great deals out there, talk about having to be quick. So many bikes...


----------



## Maskadeo

Great pics! Keep them coming.


----------



## mike j

...and a few more.


----------



## THE STIG

sold 14 bikes ,, 5 more to go


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65

@CWCMAN


----------



## dfa242




----------



## John G04

THE STIG said:


> sold 14 bikes ,, 5 more to go




Was that you with the trailer of bikes and the skylark? Bikes were selling like hotcakes!


----------



## THE STIG

John G04 said:


> Was that you with the trailer of bikes and the skylark? Bikes were selling like hotcakes!




i found people with the syrup


----------



## Autocycleplane

Maskadeo said:


> What the hell tank is on that Mead Ranger with the front red fender???!!!




Uber-rare BC tank with gills. I have only seen one other in the last 25 years.


----------



## CWCMAN

fordmike65 said:


> @CWCMAN
> View attachment 979444



There goes my chain ring..........

Who's the dude with the beanie holding the CWC delivery frame ?

Anyone have his contact info on the cabe?


----------



## Maskadeo

Autocycleplane said:


> Uber-rare BC tank with gills. I have only seen one other in the last 25 years.




That’s what I thought when I saw the straps. I don’t think I’ve ever seen one on a Mead, but they were known for doing whacky things!


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN

My mead right there it was for sale found the front fender with matching original paint and now its not for sale [emoji23]




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty72

Anyone know who owns the tall tank Ranger.let me know thanks


----------



## Maskadeo

Nice score on the Mead fender!!!


----------



## MrColumbia

One of the better swaps in a long time for me. I sold everything I brought and went home with an empty truck!


----------



## John Gailey

I believe that is everyone's dream.


----------



## tripple3

CWCMAN said:


> Who's the dude with the beanie holding the CWC delivery frame ?



That is @mike j that builds stuff.


----------



## Driftpr

Made my trip up north to Copake swap. So far everyone had cool stuff great turnout. Here’s a few pictures!!!!! Enjoy them I sure did had a blast.


----------



## fordmike65

Did anyone get a good look at the ladies Wingbar? Wondering if she looks pretty legit.


----------



## fordmike65

fordmike65 said:


> Did anyone get a good look at the ladies Wingbar? Wondering if she looks pretty legit.



Someone there thought she was worth the dough:eek:


----------



## jrapoza

Greeced lightning said:


> Just noticed it, but not very much about the action yet.



Who ever owned lot 113 Colson Clipper just sold his 2500 plus dollar bicycle for 1300.00.


----------



## fordmike65

Ladies Clipper went cheap too. Pissed I was too late to bid...

Ladies 41 Roadmaster went low as well. That reflector badge was a good chunk of the final price.


----------



## Princeton

Real good time ,as usual....here’s a few more pics


----------



## Princeton

.


----------



## stoney

Don't really know what I am looking at on that men's bike with the oak? frame and nickel trim? but WOW!!!! Very nice.


----------



## whizzerbug

had a great day ,sold lots of smalls traded my whizzer pacemaker  for a for a schwinn whizzer wz mostly og, didn't get to see most of the swap meet as was busy selling,but I did manage to score an original whizzer tail light real glass lens, , looking forward to next year ...


----------



## ivrjhnsn

Just got home from auction. Some great buys happened.. A Schwinn Grey Ghost went for $2400.
Seth said it was the best turnout ever for the swap meet, over 100 vendors.  Of course they were all gone, heading west.
 I returned with what I wanted, pics tomorrow.


----------



## John G04

ivrjhnsn said:


> Just got home from auction. Some great buys happened.. A Schwinn Grey Ghost went for $2400.
> Seth said it was the best turnout ever for the swap meet, over 100 vendors.  Of course they were all gone, heading west.
> I returned with what I wanted, pics tomorrow.




Did you get that Iver Johnson with the motor on it or the tricycle? I thought the tricycle got pretty good money at $250 i believe it was


----------



## Glenn Rhein

fordmike65 said:


> Did anyone get a good look at the ladies Wingbar? Wondering if she looks pretty legit.



Hey I’m a silver king guy And would have loved to have both ladies and men’s in my collection but both had some issues ( I guess try and find one that doesn’t )
 Ladies had a repop rack and rack legs as well as handle bars, Truss horn button was mounted on top of bracket instead of underneath.  Front fender was missing the rivit hole behind the horn light to hold wire under fender ( made me wonder if the fender was correct ) The paint was beautiful and
The bike showed really well and I still think it was worth the money


----------



## ivrjhnsn

John G04 said:


> Did you get that Iver Johnson with the motor on it or the tricycle? I thought the tricycle got pretty good money at $250 i believe it was



   Tempted on the motorized, no on the trike(too much $) .. I'm old school and cheap.  The trike went to the Netherlands, motorized Iver $1600

 And by the way, the suspension Truss Iver did not sell. Had a reserve of $9500.


----------



## mfhemi1969

Does anyone know if the gold Twin Flex sold?


----------



## mike j

I believe that went w/ the Skylark.


----------



## John G04

Yeah that went with the skylark i’m pretty sure


----------



## fattyre

Whoa!   What kind of bike is this?  Thats Amazing!


----------



## THE STIG

mfhemi1969 said:


> Does anyone know if the gold Twin Flex sold?




yes


----------



## Rusty72

Anyone know who owns this Ranger ! Let me know thanks


----------

